# Entertainment Center



## ME87 (Dec 15, 2012)

O.k. I think it's safe to say that my hobby is using the tools I have available for really dull projects lol. Did this entertainment center not long after the wife and I moved into our first house. It's not much, but it's custom built to hold everything electronic that we owned and it didn't cost much money. (Side note) she loves lizards, bugs, creepy crawlers, pretty much everything that 99% of women find repulsive, so I put a lizard on one side and kokopelli on the other.


----------



## havasu (Dec 16, 2012)

What is a kokopelli?


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 16, 2012)

havasu said:


> What is a kokopelli?





I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 16, 2012)

According to google: 

View attachment Kokopelli-Diff-01-web.jpg


----------



## havasu (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh, if you would have said "Indian with scoliosis, playing a flute" I would have understood.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 16, 2012)

^^^^ LOL.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 19, 2012)

I have scoliosis, and am part indian, but cannot play the flute...


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2012)

How about smoke a bong? looks similar?


----------

